

Loop Patterns - dunk010
http://www.cs.duke.edu/~ola/patterns/plopd/loops.html

======
mahmud
Look at the mother of all iteration constructs, the Common Lisp LOOP macro for
fancy it could really get. Scroll down here and look at the dense code example
in the middle of the screen:

<http://gigamonkeys.com/book/loop-for-black-belts.html>

for its specification:

[http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Body/m_loop...](http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Body/m_loop.htm)

An alternative, the ITERATE macro:

<http://common-lisp.net/project/iterate/doc/index.html>

